# HomeLand Security & FEMA-"CLASSIFIED" Plans to Kill 80% of US Citizens!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*How can you cast an informed vote on this? Any person that does vote on it needs to be removed from office and tried for treason. DHS is the enforcement arm for Obama just like the Brown Shirts were for Hitler. Fat Janet needs to be brought before congress and forced to answer questions about all the weapon and ammo hoarding.*


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I think that was from "The Onion" Harry


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am on the top of Obamas hit list LOL


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Substitue "Zombies" or "Aliens" for "Classified" or "Republican-Right Wing"
See you all in the Camp...


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Hank Moody said:


> "HomeLand Security & FEMA-"CLASSIFIED" Plans to Kill 80% of US Citizens!"
> 
> Why do you post complete bullshit like this here ? By now they have your ip address and ten digit grid square and you are now GUARANTEED to be included in that 80%. Nice knowing ya Harr.............


I didn't watch the vid, just read the responses. Being that's it April 1st, I'd be inclined to think it's an April Fool's joke, but with the Obama administration, it's not so hard to believe that he wouldn't do that. He hates American's anyway.

It's time to go back to cleaning my carpet. At least when someone finds me keeled over because of Obama's goon squad, my carpets will look brand-spanking-new.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Look at the "C-Span" tag bottom right of the screen. It's "The Onion"


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

The sheep wanted change they sure as hell got it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

The sad thing is, this is believable.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

So, is the reason why Homeland Security needs 1.6 billion hollow shells and 2,700 tanks due to sleeper cells?


----------

